
“Something's Not Right Here Folks” – A Look at USA 2009 H1N1 Virus Compared - danfei
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/somethings-right-here-folks-look-usa-2009-h1n1-virus-compared-cavolo
======
Fjolsvith
Part of this, I think, is the disgust felt by westerners around the wet meat
markets that is added to the horror.

------
zaptheimpaler
China bad commie ️️️

Amurca good 🇺🇲🇺🇲🇺🇲

All countries regularly turn fear of X into X is evil.

